# Lowrance HDS-5 HELP



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Lowrance updated me to the HDS-5 last fall when my old unit failed. I can not get the coordinates box to stay on the screen unless I use the cursor. The old unit had it on there when you were running and would change as you moved. Anyone know what setting to use to have the coordinates box on the screen all the time.I cann't seem to find it in the book. THANKS for any help.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I think it's Settings> Overlay data>GPS>Position> Add> then you can move it and change the size of numbers. 

if you want it on both sonar and mapping screens you have to do it twice or on split screen. 

I'm new to HDS so only added it a couple times but I think I'm correct


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks I'll give that a try in the am to see if it works. I still can not find one thing in the book about this. I,m sure its hidding some place in the 120 pages.


----------



## btodag (Apr 22, 2012)

you can split the screen too to have location/navigation data on one side and the map on the other. I love my HDS. Interface it with your motor and get the LSS-1 to have structure scan. It'll change your life.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

btodag- How do you interface the HDS5 with the motor? Did you do that to see the digital gauges on your fish finder?


----------



## btodag (Apr 22, 2012)

It depends on your motor brand and such, but my yamaha was a little NMEA 2000 starter kit and pulling a cable from the back and landing power. Nothing to it at all, I've done it on two boats. If you have yamaha digital gauges, you can jump right off of the network at the helm into the NMEA system, still with the starter kit, but you don't have to pull anything. 

Lots of stuff out there on how to do it, but here's a link, if they'll leave it on there. 
http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165390

I'm in SC and go offshore in my boat, the reason I like the interface is to have a little more insight to my motor's condition. Fuel flow, temperatures, gas tank level, trim are all nice things to know and some of them are especially importatnt when you're 60 miles out. I have fuel flow in miles per gallon on my navigation screens and the motor temp on all my screens. It's not a gauge as in a needle, it is a number. You can have the needles, but who wants all of that on your screen. It also would give you a motor page that shows everything from hours to rpms to gallons per hour, etc. On my little boat, I've consider tossing the whole dash because none of the guages are reliable. 

Once you set the network up, you can add things like bait well temperature or fuel consumption (in gallons total), you need to add things to get these. The total consumption has to have a totalizer in the network to remember the fuel when it turns off. 

The structure scan is where it is at as well. It's like buying a whole other unit with a price over $500 but it is cool. I just added the Sirius weather antenna too. You can basically get the antenna free right now with the rebates, but the subscription is $20-30 per month. You can get sirius radio out of it as well w/o anything else besides a radio with an aux input and a cable once you have the subscription. No seperate head unit or sonic hub (lowrance) needed. Offshore the weather will be a big deal for me and worth 30/mth for the 6 months per year I go. Again, 60 miles out there's no bridges to hide under in a storm.


----------

